# Finger Push Sticks



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

These might be more of a jig accessory. Regardless, they've become an indispensable addition to the items I use running my band saw.

These are small enough they can be controlled fairly well. They sure beat getting my finger close to the yellow(ish) meat cutter in the corner of my shop.

As the title indicates, I think of these as Finger Push Sticks. I've gotten so used to using them, I feel like I'm missing something when I turn the band saw on and one is not near by.

These should also serve as a reminder that scraps really are a myth.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Anything that keeps your fingers away from the blade is good. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

